# Fog light lens



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

the foglights on my car have melted and have fallen out, car i buy replacement lens or will i need to buy the whole fog light?


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Any pics? Might help explain your situation. 

How'd this happen? Have you fitted updated bulbs, are you running with them on all the time?


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

The lens were like that when i bought the car but they have now fell out.
i never use the fog lights although the bulbs are the correct type as i had them out and checked them


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

With that shape it's a trip to the dealers for new fog lights I'd say. I've never heard of just the glass being sold as lights tend to be sealed units with the bulb sealing via a rubber 'O' ring on the rear.


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Would aftermarket fog lights be okay?


----------



## flawless1987 (May 3, 2011)

Aftermarket light will look crappy, it looks like a Mazda 3 and I'd say u cud get second hand fogs in scrap yards! Or else try eBay, if u go to Mazda dealer Ur talkin maybe 60 or more per fog


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Definately stick to OEM and as mentioned try a few breakers yards, you should be able to pick one up fairly cheap.


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Good call flawless1987 it is a Mazda 3, i tried all the scrap yards they did not have any so i called Mazda bits in Newtownards they only sell aftermarket parts. Ebay is full of fog lights but they are in America.


----------

